# Help is this a counterfeit?



## DUST2332 (May 5, 2013)

I bought a tablet yesterday at a massive liquidation sale the box only said tablet pc on the package nothing else once I got home and opened it up I realized that there were no identifying manufactures on the tablet I went into the Os and was confused. Here I'll screen shot the about this tablet section.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

The BIOS shouldn't and doesn't display Ads. Right there should tell you that something is wrong with it.

Sounds to me like you bought one of those low end Chinese manufactured tablets. They are all over the market.


----------



## DUST2332 (May 5, 2013)

those first two pictures were from an app called android system info so should I report this to the police who knows how many other people bought these.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you installed the app or it came with the tablet its not illegal.

All that is going on here is that you didn't get a high end tablet yet just the lowest type.

It would be wise to stick with a known-name brand for this type of stuff.


----------



## DUST2332 (May 5, 2013)

Alright thanks by any chance do you know where I can find the manufacture even though it seems they dont want you to know because they did say I had a 90 day warranty on it. I'm searching through the google policy it's taking forever.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The manufacture most likely does not even exist. These low, low end tablets come out of china and people just put a fake name on the box.

The 90 day warranty typically lies with the seller on these types of tablets.


----------

